# Bird strike footage



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

I just received this via e-mail. Included text is below. Scary!



> Good footage here of a low level birdstrike on a single engined Canadian
> BAES Hawk trainer/fighter aircraft. It has a happy ending with both
> pilots ejecting safely......


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice clip.
Bloody heck Eric straight down the intake no wonder it coughed out it hardly touched the sides I thought they handled it really well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

very interesting!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW - I was reading the HUD and they took the strike at about 500' AGL, 230 kts, maybe on take off or during a go-around? They pitched up turned 180 and got about 130 kts, looked like they were about in the downwind. Just after that the screen distorts while in level flight, this is my guess when they ejected, it looks like they were a good 2500 AGL. There's no engine data there, so I don't know if there was an engine problem (flame out). The plane pitches down and hits the ground at 180 kts!

I train this scenaro in the L-29, except we don't have hot seats, so we're landing! (I hope)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Those guys were certainly calm and professional about it. Well done.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Non skimmer said:


> Those guys were certainly calm and professional about it. Well done.



Absolutely - you see how consistent and smooth heading and altitude changes were made, airspeed hardly varied after they leveled out


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Great piloting skills. Thanks for the additional info, Joe! Always nice to get the skinny from a pilot!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

THANKS!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2005)

Really interesting video. Made all the more interesting by the extra info provided by FLYBOYJ.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes indeed. Thanks, FJ.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

I love the pilots comment right after the bird goes in...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

FJ would likely know better than I would, but I think it was a pilot trainee and instructor by the sound of it. Like the original quote in evan's first post says, the Hawk is used as a trainer by the Canadian Air Force.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

OK Guys - I didn't even realize it had sound! My computer at work doesn't have a sound card! It looks like when the bird went down the pipe the IP took the plane and had the student try the re-start (that's called cockpit resources management or CRM  ). They were doing right traffic and from what I understand them saying this was the last circuit. Any way the voice "Bitching Bill" (on the F-4 we had a female voice called "Bitching Betty") is calling out T-6 failure - the turbine section is basically falling apart! When they punched out, it drove the nose down.

Again, the pilot did a superb job - he traded speed for altitude, got it high enough where he maintained close to 130 knts (which I believe is best glide speed for an aircraft like the Hawk). The decision was made and out they went.

Every one I met who punched out of an aircraft did not walk away unscathed. Even though ejection seats have come a long way, chances are if you punch out of an airplane you are going to get f**ked up!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont know ANY pilot who ejected from a jet that wasnt hurt in some way shape or form... Many spinal injuries and compressions... 

One of my Dad's pals back in the day lost almost 2 inches in height after a successful (Ha!) punch out...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Still beats going into the ground with the bird though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

True true...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 4, 2005)

My dad knew a pilot who lost an inch after ejecting out of a Lightning over the Med.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

Found this over on another forum. The guy who posted it goes by the name of SithSpeeder. Most of it we know already, but the new info bits are near the end.

_"The jet in question is a CT-155 Hawk. It is a jet trainer built by British Aerospace Systems and flewn by the Canadian Air Force.(CT-155 is the Canadian designation. The British designation is BAE 115 Hawk, or something like that.) The accident happened about 2 years ago in Moose Jaw, Saskatechewan, where a lot of the pilot training for the Canadian Air Force is done. I just completed pilot training there myself, although I didn't fly the Hawk. Anyway, as you can see, they had a bird strike shortly after take-off. They were doing about 230 knots, and at 200 feet when they sucked in the bird. The one and only engine flamed out almost immediately. There was a student and instructor in the airplane at the time. The instructor immediately took control and attempted to turn around in order to carry out a forced landing. However, they didn't have enough altitude and decided to eject. They were at about 800 feet, 150 knots when the ejected. Both pilots survived. The student had virtually no injuries. The instructor severely injured his spine and broke his leg. The student returned to flying almost immediately. I am unsure if the instructor is back flying, but as of about 7 or 8 months ago, he was not." _


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

Good info. Shame about the instructor.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Found this over on another forum. The guy who posted it goes by the name of SithSpeeder. Most of it we know already, but the new info bits are near the end.
> 
> _"The jet in question is a CT-155 Hawk. It is a jet trainer built by British Aerospace Systems and flewn by the Canadian Air Force.(CT-155 is the Canadian designation. The British designation is BAE 115 Hawk, or something like that.) The accident happened about 2 years ago in Moose Jaw, Saskatechewan, where a lot of the pilot training for the Canadian Air Force is done. I just completed pilot training there myself, although I didn't fly the Hawk. Anyway, as you can see, they had a bird strike shortly after take-off. They were doing about 230 knots, and at 200 feet when they sucked in the bird. The one and only engine flamed out almost immediately. There was a student and instructor in the airplane at the time. The instructor immediately took control and attempted to turn around in order to carry out a forced landing. However, they didn't have enough altitude and decided to eject. They were at about 800 feet, 150 knots when the ejected. Both pilots survived. The student had virtually no injuries. The instructor severely injured his spine and broke his leg. The student returned to flying almost immediately. I am unsure if the instructor is back flying, but as of about 7 or 8 months ago, he was not." _



Great stuff NS - Wow! I guess I wasn't too far off my critique! 8) That really sucks about the instructor - what a lesson for the student!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

Here is a link to the official Canadian reports, with a picture of the incident.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/dfs/docs/Fti/CT155202_e.asp


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2005)

Interesting. That said that the student was RAF. That was the most Canadian sounding British accent I've ever heard.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, me too. Kind of odd, but hey, that's their story.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Heres some pix of birdstrikes. They can do some really nasty damage!

http://wildlife-mitigation.tc.faa.gov/public_html/Pictures.htm

http://www.geocities.com/afwjr/767.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

We would hit about 8 to 10 birds a day when we were in Iraq. We were always flying so low and fast that you would not see them until you were covered in feathers and blood! Chalk 1 basically would scare all the birds up when he flew overhead and then they would fly right into Chalk 2 and they could not do anything about it. We even had to have a bunch of engines replaced because of them.


----------

